# Foundation kit HELP! l



## jflo1882 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok so I'm going to start working on my portfolio and I have been thinking and stressing about the foundation! I have done friends' makeup but they usually have the same skin tone as me so I have used my extras on them. But know I dont know how to or where to start building my foundation kit. I love NARS and MAC foundation and MUFE but they are too expensive to buy alot of them. Any suggestions on good quality, inexpensive foundations I should try?


----------



## Odette (Aug 7, 2010)

Check out this site for some good deals:Brands -- Camera Ready Cosmetics Online Store;and this one for some more ideas;http://inmykit.com/


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 7, 2010)

mufe offers a 40% off for pros.  fyi


----------



## Senoj (Aug 7, 2010)

Camera Ready Cosmetics is great for purchasing foundation kits. I personally love the Graftobian HD foundation palettes. They come in cool, warm and neutral undertones and you can purchase it for about $65 for a palette with 18 foundation shades. Or you can get about 5 shades for $20-$22. You can find graftobian and other foundation brands on the camera ready cosmetics website.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 7, 2010)

Yaby Liquid Foundations! I think they're around $15 each. I use them for all of my photoshoots & bridal work.


----------



## CherryElion (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Camera Ready Cosmetics is great for purchasing foundation kits. I personally love the Graftobian HD foundation palettes. They come in cool, warm and neutral undertones and you can purchase it for about $65 for a palette with 18 foundation shades. Or you can get about 5 shades for $20-$22. You can find graftobian and other foundation brands on the camera ready cosmetics website._

 
Im crazy about this foundations! you wont regrette getting these palettes!


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2010)

cinema secrets has foundation palettes..good coverage and only like 20 bucks for 5 colors


----------



## SarahC0612 (Aug 23, 2010)

Face atelier is also very good. You can get their products from camera ready cosmetics, or through faceatelier.com. On Face Atelier.com, they sell samples that are $1 each and good for about 2-3 applications. Aside from being an excellent foundation, what really sets them apart is that they sell shades called 0- and 0+, which you can add to their other foundations to lighten or darken them. So, you only have to buy a few shades and as long as you have the 0+ and 0-, you can adjust the shades you have to match any skin tone!


----------



## jflo1882 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you ladies so much! Ill will have to check them out!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 27, 2010)

I rarely purchase multiple bottles of foundation anymore ... 'cause Bobbi Browns BBU Pallette has saved my LIFE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's expensive ($250) but my local supply store offers 40% off of Bobbi, so the investment was totally worth it. I keep a very light foundation and the darkest MUFE HD foundation with a couple of color correcting primers for mixing, but that's about it.

I've used it quite a bit... I'll need to refill some of the pans pretty soon.


----------



## laceface (Aug 27, 2010)

I really love RCMA's Shinto Palette. This is a great beginner's palette and paired with the KO palette, you will be able to cover any client! They are a little pricey, but well worth it. Should you purchase it, make sure you get the thinner that goes with it. The best way to apply it is with a damp sponge. I find brushes really streak it.


----------



## Aqua2291 (Sep 6, 2010)

this post saved my life! I was in the same predicament as well! I have a Kryolan palette with their ultrafoundations - it has 8 shades for the darkest of skintones. honestly, everytime I finish my clients they just go - wow! what foundation is that?! But these tips are well needed because I have colours for darker clients and not lighter potential clients!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

I use MAC full coverage foundation, its great because is SOOOOO much product for an OK price, but I have been told that Graftobian cream foundations are very similar,but better price, so i would go for those!!


----------



## jflo1882 (Mar 18, 2011)

So I'm going to order the graftobian Warm palette. I have been reading some reviews and some say that the foundation tends to look oily after a while. What do you ladies recommend for a great setting powder?


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 25, 2011)

I love all these suggestions but will these cream foundations make oily skin oily, how they work with dry skin etc.. 

  	Also, I've heard that you can use them as concealers & foundations. 

  	Do you have suggestions on application as well?

  	Thanks!


----------



## shamsa01 (Jul 10, 2012)

Graftobian hd foundation palette is by far the best . You get so many options to choose from and they have tons of color range.


----------

